# Tire Size on a 2001 Sentra SE



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

I have a 2001 Sentra SE with the 195/55R16 tires. The problem is I don't want the Firehawks that came with the car but my options are limited at this size. I like to go up a size so I have more tire available to me.

Can I go with a 205/50R16 without any problems?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html

for size comparisons. Note the % differneces in speedo readings and try for the lower #s.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

thanks for your help. I already did this. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't going to be any rubbing or fit problems. I wouldn't think so because the tire is only 10 mm wider and almost exaclt the same height. 
I was a little concerned with rim width as well. The 195s seem to match up perfectly with the width of the wheel. 

i just thought i would ask the experts here for your opinions.


----------



## obxstyle (Nov 22, 2002)

yes you can go with the205/60r16 they will fits just fine


----------

